# Unfeasibly large breasts



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Dont get giddy - no pics.

Just read an article in the Independent that said a professional body for plastic surgeons had called for adverts using pictures of women with 'unfeasubly large breasts' should not be used to advertise benefits of plastic surgery,as they create unrealistic expectations.

The group is called the 'British Association of Aesthetic Plastic Surgeons' or BAAPS :thumb: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

no visual representation then?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So no Lolo Ferrari then...?










(And that was the cleanest pic I could find)


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

dmcc said:


> So no Lolo Ferrari then...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she'd come right in handy if you was drifting out to sea!!!!

RIP lolo


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Not Really Ant - Think she's dead?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Which is why he said "RIP Lolo"...


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> she'd come right in handy if you was drifting out to sea!!!!


You're not wrong pmsl


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Didn't her t*ts blow up on a plane lol???


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

if she floated past me at sea id have to have a quick go on her then try sink her to hide the evidence


----------

